# 1/32 Scale Drag Parts?



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

OK gang. I have a 1/32 scale Olds Funny Car from way back ('90's I think) that I picked up back in the '90's at a swap meet, built. Pretty sure it's a snap kit. Well, over the years it's lost some engine parts, plus the front wheels look to me to be WAY too big. Is there anyone out there that makes parts for this kit? Or ANY 1/32 drag Chrysler Hemi engine? I have even tried to find anything like it on Ebay, but no luck. Been searching for a lot of years! I REALLY want to build this back up, and do some engine detailing and painting and stuff. Am I gonna have to resort to scratchbuilding the parts I need? Or would anybody out there possibly have one of these in a parts box or drawer? REALLY not too keen on the idea of scratchbuilding a blower!  I could probably do the valve covers, but would definitely look a lot more authentic with kit parts! 
ANY help? :freak:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are some for sale on Ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...981+&item=180824372981&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the link! :thumbsup: Seems like everytime I look on there, there was nothing..lol. 
I am watching that one. 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Not a problem, glad to help.

Mo


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh great! Now someone else is bidding.  Was REALLY hoping I might get them 'cheap'. LOL
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

bondoman2k said:


> Oh great! Now someone else is bidding.  Was REALLY hoping I might get them 'cheap'. LOL
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


That's why it's called "FeeBay" and "EvilBay"! I personally, always wait until the very last minute to bid. I know what the most is I will bid and then type that in with just about ten seconds to go and with about five seconds to go, I confirm my bid.

Mo


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Pretty sure I have some valve covers with heads from one of these kits. You're welcome to them if it would be any help. Can't recall any other parts in the stash. Just say the word.....

Yep, just looked the parts up......










See if those look right. Wish I had more of the engine.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Rondo. YEP, that's the most important part I need! Let me know how to get ahold of ya and what you'd need for me to get them! :thumbsup: Shoot me a PM if ya want. I just may even have something you're looking for (in other scales I'm sure...lol)
I did find a blower that will work good, from a 1/64 scale "Muscle Machines" die cast car. Those blowers on those were always much larger than the scale of the car..lol. I'm pretty sure I can make the other missing parts (steering wheel, and a few other small things)
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

PM on the way!!!


----------

